# Epson-, cups- oder Config-Problem ?

## epi

Servus !

Das liebe Gentoo hat schon viel von meiner (Urlaubs-)Zeit verbraten, aber es macht wirklich Spass.

Ich habe noch etliche Install-Probleme, das vordringlichste wäre mein Drucker (Epson Stylus Color 460 auf \dev\lp0)

Ich habe u.a. folgende SW installiert:

KDE, gimp-print-cupsd und \<cups-1.1.15 (...14 oder so), ...

Sobald ich den passenden Teiber für EPSON konfiguriere (sei es über "konqueror localhost:631" oder Printing Manager im KDE Control Center) kann ich keinen Ausdruck erstellen. Jedoch funktioniert ein Ausdruck über "#echo testausgabe >> /dev/lp0" auf Zeichenbasis.

Verdächtig erscheint mir das cups-Error_log mit:

....

I [24/Aug/2002:19:45:11 +0200] Job 61 queued on 'Epson' by 'root'.

E [24/Aug/2002:19:45:11 +0200] Unable to convert file 0 to printable format for job 61!

....

Ich weiss nur nicht, was ich damit anfangen soll. Die Help-Files und anderen Foren-Eintragungen haben mir da noch nicht weiterhelfen können. 

Könnte mir bitte jemand auf die Sprünge helfen?!

Vielen Dank im voraus

lG

epi

----------

## Aescunnars

Hallo,

>>Unable to convert file 0 to printable format for job 61! 

somit fehlt dir etwas zum convertiern der Formate.

z.B. ghostscript

cu Aescunnars

----------

## sven

Das ist ein bekannter Fehler in der CUPS 1.1.15 Version. Habe bisher keine Lösung dazu gefunden außer CUPS 1.1.14 zu installieren:

```
# emerge unmerge cups

# echo "net-print/cups-1.1.15-r2" >> /usr/portage/profiles/packages.mask

# emerge cups
```

----------

## epi

 :Sad: 

Leider, dass hat auch nicht gefunkt....

Es kommt noch die gleiche Meldung im Log ...

Zusatzinfo:Bei der Treiber-Einstellung (im Printer Manager des Control Centers) habe ich von ESP den EPSON New Stylus Color Series gewählt.

(ist kein PS-Treiber).

...

Ich bitte um Hinweise ....

lG

epi

----------

## epi

 *sven wrote:*   

> Das ist ein bekannter Fehler in der CUPS 1.1.15 Version. Habe bisher keine Lösung dazu gefunden außer CUPS 1.1.14 zu installieren:
> 
> ```
> # emerge unmerge cups
> 
> ...

 

Ich versuche es sogleich .....

epi

----------

## epi

Es funkt !!!

Danke an alle!

 :Very Happy: 

lg

epi

----------

